# Trim- Tex scrap



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

do I send you all my scrap back and get a discount on my next order:thumbup:....
I have a hard time putting it in the blue box for the garbage man...
and also all scrap is not scrap....I make tool parts out on some of them:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

I got a chance to try a couple sticks of Trim-Tex's new mudset corner bead the other day. I think I've found my new favourite corner bead.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

JustMe said:


> I got a chance to try a couple sticks of Trim-Tex's new mudset corner bead the other day. I think I've found my new favourite corner bead.


ya...they work great:thumbup:


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

JustMe said:


> I got a chance to try a couple sticks of Trim-Tex's new mudset corner bead the other day. I think I've found my new favourite corner bead.


I like them . I have to order them through my supplier though as they will only stock the regular trim tex beads. Takes 3 weeks to get them unless I want to pay the delivery charge. I have a good stock pile now of all the lengths / style I need :thumbup:


----------

